# I think I'm gonna murder him



## granfire (Aug 20, 2012)

Not literally....

back story:
We as a whole came in close contact with the crazy that is the schools band booster president and his wife. We are talking certifyable here! 
last Thursday night after all the crazy that went on in fall he bebops by us at the start-of-the-year parent concert as if nothing ever happened. His plentiful pain meds must have been kicking in overdrive (no, really, the man is about head to toe covered in pain killer patches, the good kind, with a big bottle of pills as backup, I suppose that is one explanation for some of his erratic actions last year)

I mean, I want to support my kid but I can really do without the stomach ache the thought of dealing with this people causes.

And as I was reading a book I thought was a regency romance but is a mystery novel (page ten, dunno who-dunnit yet) it struck me:
I will use my literary license to off him. In a finely crafted lfao novel, consisting of 50k or more words writable during the wonderful month of November (AKA NaNoWriMo).
I have a vast pool of suspects to draw from I might add, but I am open to plot suggestions. 

The novel shall be called 'Sour Notes' 

(and how thinly can I veil the characters to not get into trouble?)


----------



## Carol (Aug 20, 2012)

:lol:

There is a saying among authors "Fiction generally isn't" or something like that


----------



## granfire (Aug 20, 2012)

hehehehehe, I will have some fun with that one...not to mention naNo falls in the middle of marching season, plenty of exposure to study my victim...


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 20, 2012)

How difficult would it be to unseat the man removing his ability to cause you and others discomfort?


----------



## granfire (Aug 20, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> How difficult would it be to unseat the man removing his ability to cause you and others discomfort?



about as reasonable as convincing billie that Hitler was indeed not a lefty...

The palace revolution is stirring, but until then I mean to have my fun! 

He is going DOWN!

Got any good ways to kill him?
:lol:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 20, 2012)

granfire said:


> about as reasonable as convincing billie that Hitler was indeed not a lefty...
> 
> The palace revolution is stirring, but until then I mean to have my fun!
> 
> ...



Replace ONE of his pills with one that is poison. Or with one that contains the same drug, but at 20 times the dose. That would make it look like suicide or accident.


----------



## granfire (Aug 20, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Replace ONE of his pills with one that is poison. Or with one that contains the same drug, but at 20 times the dose. That would make it look like suicide or accident.



I like the way you think! :asian:


----------



## granfire (Aug 23, 2012)

I am still accepting motives and means. I won't start on this project until November.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't know...would hitting him with a Buick blaring band music from its CD payer be to over the top...:uhyeah:


----------

